
You won’t be adding an aftermarket SSD to your new iMac - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/12/you-wont-be-adding-an-aftermarket-ssd-to-your-new-imac/
======
BenSS
This is really fustrating, especially with the return to even crazier prices
for the BTO options. I happily paid the extra to boost my iMac graphics when I
bought it, but that's not even an option now.

Want all SSD? Better have deep pockets and want a 27": 768GB Flash Storage
[Add $1,300.00]

------
funkiee
Let's be honest. Adding an SSD to your iMac was never really easy in the first
place unless you liked looking at dust behind glass.

